# 1937 Schwinn Autocycle



## hzqw2l (Aug 25, 2022)

Was this a deal?

Hammer price was $3250.

About $4500 after fees and shipping.









						1937 SCHWINN AUTOCYCLE BICYCLE / PARTS, - Aug 25, 2022 | Jeffrey S. Evans & Associates in VA
					

autocycle is currently unassembled, retains original labeling. 1937 Size forthcoming.Provenance: From the collection ... on Aug 25, 2022




					www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> Was this a deal?
> 
> Hammer price was $3250.
> 
> ...



Yep I bid on all three bikes-Autocycle, Zep, and girls Speedline but with fees and shipping had to bail. Plus the fact I noticed a little hokiness on some of this stuff and didn't want to go all-in and be left holding the bag in case something major was wrong. V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 25, 2022)

Somebody got a deal


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 25, 2022)

@Freqman1 I'm a little worried about possible wonkiness too but I bought the speedline lot anyway- 
There is way more in that group than that bike will hold and my fingers are crossed the men's Lobdell is actually "NOS" as advertised and not just a restored example but either way ya know?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 25, 2022)

Wow that AC was a heck of a deal.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Aug 26, 2022)

Well !! to the person who bought the Autocycle Congrats !! You kicked ass ..Great buy 👍🏽


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 27, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 1685728



pics to see all the EXCITEMENT!!!






















WOW! Big Pile-O-Parts!!!
Congrats Brant @New Mexico Brant


----------



## mrg (Aug 27, 2022)

Any pics of the Zep or Speedline lot?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 27, 2022)

mrg said:


> Any pics of the Zep or Speedline lot?






















with Wards Supreme tires, NOS signal pedals, Bailey seat, Toront brake, and paint by Legend Kid Dean of California. Circa 1939. 42" HOA, 35 1/2" H seat.
Provenance: From the collection of Fred Kaiser, East Sandwich, MA. 
*Shipping Note:* IN-HOUSE SHIPPING IS NOT AVAILABLE FOR THIS LOT. 

1938 SHELBY FLYING CLOUD BICYCLE / PARTS,​


----------



## higgens (Aug 27, 2022)

Dang I’m loving the Shelby how much was that lot?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2022)

higgens said:


> Dang I’m loving the Shelby how much was that lot?



I believe it went for $1000. I dropped out and @Jesse McCauley bought it. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 28, 2022)

....lesson to all....FINISH your projects!!!  😝


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 1, 2022)

A huge thanks to team McCauley & Son Cycleworks!  Wheels-a-moving! @Jesse McCauley


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 4, 2022)

Forreal guys- put your bikes back together.... 
Lord'av mercy this was a puzzle with way too many extra pieces but shumpty dumpty is back together again


----------

